# Good LED backup lights??



## 07PSDCREW

I know it's not about strobes but I wasn't sure where to ask...

I'm looking to get "bright" led work lights for under the bumper of my truck. I'm sick of replacing the glass ones in the rubber casing. The LEDs are so expensive, I want to make sure I get what I want the first time. Any help or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## G.Landscape

These guys make great lights, definitely on the expensive side. https://www.rigidindustries.com


----------



## 07PSDCREW

G.Landscape;1654675 said:


> These guys make great lights, definitely on the expensive side. https://www.rigidindustries.com


Wow so many choices! Not sure what to get...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I like led, I like Rigid...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=148317

Some interesting reading


----------



## xgiovannix12

I just Ordered these they should be here Tuesday. I plan to mount them in my bumper. Hope they work as good as I expect them to.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251319405570?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Will let you know

Soon enough I plan to mount a ridgid on my backrack.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

I was thinking of these... 4 for only a C note and a lifetime warranty... Looked like a good deal..

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=221297012973


----------



## oldbluehairhemi

that's a heck of a deal.


----------



## camaro 77

that is a spot light do you want a spot or a flood I just bought some flood lights LED from a local place in brockton Ma east coast truck and trailer I have no installed mine yet but they are Maxima life time warranty


----------



## 07PSDCREW

camaro 77;1654851 said:


> that is a spot light do you want a spot or a flood I just bought some flood lights LED from a local place in brockton Ma east coast truck and trailer I have no installed mine yet but they are Maxima life time warranty


Good point...if I go to their eBay store, they have the same combo in a flood beam... Same price..


----------



## Showmestaterida

Been using the soundoff leds for 4 years ,have them on all of my trucks , buy the ones u can afford ,if u got it ,buy the larger watts, u get what u pay for, I have some 500, and they are plenty , but also bought some of the greater watts and they rock. Bought plenty of the so called good lights at the auto parts store and spent enough for the repairs and replacements just to buy the good ones first. The firsts one I bought they didn't have silicon around the wires on the back and they leaked, The warranty them. All are sealed really good know. Heres a link ,good warranty,no questions.U wont be disappointed . Fellow plowsite member turned me on to these, hes got pics up showing them, last year I think.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/product_info.php?products_id=1347


----------



## dieselss

anyone hear of wurton leds?????? just saw them in my new diesel magazine any thoughts??
https://www.wurton.com/SCOUT_5_Watt_High_Power_LED_Cube_Light_Dual_p/3804x.htm


----------



## Mr.Markus

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=130731

I bought these a few years ago, the price was right and have had no problems. Round,125mm,flood. $44.95 each (up from the $39.95 a few years back.) 
http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp.


----------



## Santry426

You might be able to get away floods down low but I mounted a set on my back rack and while they seem brite they do not get much light to the ground seems to get washed out Some companys make a work pattern which is a combo spot/flood i'd look into something like that


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Well gents, thanks for all the suggestions! I did pick some up today. I like to be able to buy now in my hands and go. I stopped by Tucks Trucks which is also the local Fisher dealer.
They had some cheapie lights and some good ones. I picked the ones I thought were the best for my money and I am quite pleased. They were 145.00 discounted to 110.50 out the door only because I haggled a deal. I had just spent 400$ there a week before and he knows ill be back.

They are 9 led 1500 lumens each. The other thing that sold me was the aluminum housing and stainless hardware. It felt like a sturdy light.

The old lights I had in the same spot but bolted to the lower lip of the bumper. I felt these hung down to far in that location so I drilled two new holes in the 1/4" steel bumper support bracket that is just above the bottom lip of the bumper. The bracket is all hidden and just the square part of the light hangs down. And the lights are supported in back by the hitch in case I should smash a snowbank.

Lights


----------



## jhall22guitar

Strobes N More has some nice 6LED Lights that I mounted to my backrack for this year, 1260 Lumens each or something. Nice Unit.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Prior to reading this I ordered these. I'm actually going to put them directly into the rear bumper itself, so they don't hang down... for backing into snow piles reasons...


----------



## xgiovannix12

Dogplow Dodge;1657065 said:


> Prior to reading this I ordered these. I'm actually going to put them directly into the rear bumper itself, so they don't hang down... for backing into snow piles reasons...


I just did this to my truck. So worth it. How much did you pay for those ? I only have 12 diode ones.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

xgiovannix12;1657068 said:


> I just did this to my truck. So worth it. How much did you pay for those ? I only have 12 diode ones.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/350900161854?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## xgiovannix12

Dogplow Dodge;1657265 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350900161854?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


dam I would of bought those. Mine are only 12 diodes .


----------



## ultimate plow

Hands down rigid industries D2 or the whelen nano pioneer led lamps. Smaller and brighter than all the sound off etc...regular type work lamps.


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## 07PSDCREW

ultimate plow;1657741 said:


> Hands down rigid industries D2 or the whelen nano pioneer led lamps. Smaller and brighter than all the sound off etc...regular type work lamps.


Yikes!! 400$ for two lamps! They do look mighty bright though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have a set front and rear, they are the bomb!!!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Can plow lights be "too bright" ? Like high beams on in fog ???

I don't know, and that's why I'm asking. Reflective properties of white objects (such as snow piles), if too bright would make it difficult to see at night, no ? I've never had super bright lights on my trucks, so I guess it's a thought


----------



## ultimate plow

Dogplow Dodge;1657766 said:


> Can plow lights be "too bright" ? Like high beams on in fog ???
> 
> I don't know, and that's why I'm asking. Reflective properties of white objects (such as snow piles), if too bright would make it difficult to see at night, no ? I've never had super bright lights on my trucks, so I guess it's a thought


You can never have too bright of back up lights. You would never think 3"x3" could be so brightThumbs Up


----------



## Santry426

those rigids are nice


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

*Installed LED Backup lamps*

Today I spent a few hours installing my new LED's. Huge improvement over the original back up bulbs, but not nearly as bright as those posted previously by ultimate plow.

Point is that it's significantly better, as the new LED's are so much brighter than the original lamps. Really happy with how they work, and they weren't that expensive. Took a couple hours, as I made my own harness, crimped, heat shrunk, and soldered a few connections.



After all the wires were sealed, they got the covers to protect from chafing.



Drilled a few holes... although the left side isn't perfectly level, it still works fine. Eventually, I'll replace that rear bumper and have to do this all over again, but at least by then, I can work on a bench.



Dogs were protecting the Halloween candy when I went into the house...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Pretty good vision improvement, although it looks much better from inside the cab.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Nice job! I like the clever cover up of the plate too! Y'all can see mine but I don't care...lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

07PSDCREW;1658907 said:


> Nice job!


Thanks.

I figured I'd try them out and see if they're bright enough. Considering I've plowed for years without anything other than the stocker 1156's, I think it should be an improvement.

If they're not cutting it, I'll just upgrade by buying a brighter set of 6" ovals...

The plate thing ? Yeah.... Old habits die hard...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BTW,

I'd like to upgrade my 1156's. I've looked at a bunch of these LED replacements and there seems to be a lot to choose from. I've tried the search button here, but for some odd reason it's not coming up with much. Any thoughts on keywords, or do you remember a good thread about replacement bulbs for back up lights ???


TIA.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Dogplow Dodge;1658915 said:


> BTW,
> 
> I'd like to upgrade my 1156's. I've looked at a bunch of these LED replacements and there seems to be a lot to choose from. I've tried the search button here, but for some odd reason it's not coming up with much. Any thoughts on keywords, or do you remember a good thread about replacement bulbs for back up lights ???
> 
> TIA.


you know I was thinking the same thing. Let me know what you get . I dont need an 1157 tho . I got them flat plug bulbs.


----------



## dieselss

Superbrightleds.com. vleds.com there's another one but can't think of it right now. Dang crs. My favorite, autolumination.com


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well, I bought some LED 1156's, and I'm really impressed...

Here's the standard 1156



Somewhat bright, but yellowish

Then there's the LED



Led on the left, and 1156 on the right... Truly amazing at night....although during the day, it's not quite as noticeable.



Very white light, which is exactly what I wanted. Love going backwards now...


----------



## Grassman09

Dogplow Dodge;1660460 said:


> Well, I bought some LED 1156's, and I'm really impressed...
> 
> Here's the standard 1156
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat bright, but yellowish
> 
> Then there's the LED
> 
> 
> 
> Led on the left, and 1156 on the right... Truly amazing at night....although during the day, it's not quite as noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> Very white light, which is exactly what I wanted. Love going backwards now...


Put a set of those in my back up lights too. Awesome output.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Dogplow Dodge;1660460 said:


> Well, I bought some LED 1156's, and I'm really impressed...
> 
> Here's the standard 1156
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat bright, but yellowish
> 
> Then there's the LED
> 
> 
> 
> Led on the left, and 1156 on the right... Truly amazing at night....although during the day, it's not quite as noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> Very white light, which is exactly what I wanted. Love going backwards now...


where did you get em?? How much did they run ya.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

xgiovannix12;1660517 said:


> where did you get em?? How much did they run ya.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009DRI1PM/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006R2RZOY/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Fantastic

I know this thread is a touch old but thought I'd throw my lights out there... I search reverse lights and ended up in the jeep forum which I didn't notice but I already posted. So I'm just doing a copy and paste....

I ordered these last week off eBay... $24 for two... 12v 27 watts each (3w per led)... I'll be mounting with a magnet to my tail gate (I don't need them on year round) to the tail gate... I'll run wire on the truck that will stay year round and the lights will have a long enough lead to reach where I connect to the installed wire. If I should happen to hit something the lights won't be low enough to get damaged. I'll take some pics and see how they turn out!


----------



## eggen113

*Led lights!!*

GROTE Manufacturing produces AWESOME Lighting!!! The TRILLIENT LED Work Light will mount to and truck bumper or spreader. THEY ARE AWESOME!! Check them out online.....www.grote.com


----------

